# Missing Chipper



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure that you're new puppy will grow on you with time. Please post lots of pictures of both Chipper and the new pup, and welcome to the forum... despite the circumstances that brought you to it!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome! Sorry to read about the loss of your Chipper. Very hard to lose them so suddenly. You will find everyone here compassionate about your loss. Also very excited for you to give your love to another golden who needs you. You will never forget Chipper and the puppy does not replace him. I'm sure you will warm up to your new puppy real soon. Will watch for pictures of your new pup. RIP Chipper!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry to read about the loss of your dearest Chipper. I'm sure it is even more devastating to loose him so suddenly at such a young age. Chipper knows that your new puppy is not to replace him, but to comfort your aching heart. I'm very sure that he approves. We lost our Di 1 month ago today from Hemangiosarcoma (a tumor on her spleen). These things can happen so quickly. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Chipper, they leave such massive holes in our hearts when they leave us and it is so hard for us that are left behind. We know we are doing the right thing for them by letting them go to the bridge but that doesn't lessen the hurt.

Of course your new puppy will never replace Chipper - I am sure you wouldn;t want him to, but what he will do is to find his own place in your heart alongside Chipper. Hope that your happy memories of your golden boy will help you all through

Run free from pain and sleep softly Chipper


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to check in and see how you're doing. I'm sure the shock and pain is still settleing in. Continuing to keep you in our thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## Irina (Dec 5, 2010)

Chipper26 said:


> *I feel worse about him than I have about almost all people in my life that have died* except my grandma, who lived with us when I was growing up.


Thanks for sharing this. Personally, I questioned myself if it's normal to feel like that about a dog. Only my mother's death was more devastating. 
I'm so sorry that you lost boy. I know what you are going through. A year ago my girl Beam was diagnosed with splenic hemangiosarcoma. We lost her in October. The pain is still there , we are just slowly learning how to live with it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chipper26*

Chipper26

I am so very sorry to read about your Chipper. Nobody will ever replace him, for sure, and please enjoy the pup.

I am like your Hubby and always have to get another dog quickly-I just can't stand the grief and the loneliness.


----------



## Chipper26 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for all of the kind and thoughtful responses. I'm doing a lot better now that it isn't quite as fresh in my mind. It is hard when you are there at the end with them. It's difficult to stop thinking about those last moments.

But the puppy is a nice distraction, but everyday there are still constant reminders. I took our new pup to the vet and saw a golden that looked just like Chipper. I teared up while petting her because she reminded me so much of my dog.

I was talking to someone today about losing Chipper and she said that her dad never wanted pets as an adult b/c he had too many pet losses as a child. He didn't want to go through it again. We were saying that you have to take the good with the bad. 

The way I see it, having him in my life for that short time (about 8 years) and having him grace my days is worth the pain I'm feeling in the end. These dogs bring so much goodness and sweetness into our lives, they are worth every last heartache and tear. The good outweighs the bad for me. I thank Chipper for making my life richer. He may have been "just a dog" to some people, but he was my faithful companion and friend. I could always count on him.

He sat by my side through 4 1/2 months of pregnancy bed rest. We walked miles and miles together. He snuggled in our bed and on the sofa beside us. We went on camping trips and vacations with him. HE's even in some of our wedding photos. He was a part of our family. 

Thanks for letting me work through this through writing


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Another very sad story, there seems to have been so many lately. Our first golden literally dropped over dead one day while playing with our other dog. He as far as we knew had nothing wrong with him other than getting older, he was ten. The vet figured it was undiagnosed hemangiosarcoma and he had a sudden rupture. I can certainly relate to everything seeming fine one minute and then your world falls apart. We recently lost our second golden also to the dreaded hemangiosarcoma at the age of 9, way too young. We got a puppy soon afterward and at first all I could do was cry when I looked at him, now however he had completely won my heart. Give yourself time to heal.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Chipper26 said:


> The way I see it, having him in my life for that short time (about 8 years) and having him grace my days is worth the pain I'm feeling in the end. These dogs bring so much goodness and sweetness into our lives, they are worth every last heartache and tear. The good outweighs the bad for me. I thank Chipper for making my life richer. He may have been "just a dog" to some people, but he was my faithful companion and friend. I could always count on him.


Well put! I can't agree with you more. Even though it is SO PAINFUL to loose them, the good definitely outweighs the bad! I couldn't imagine a life that I'd live without a golden child. 

That said, why are we loosing so many goldens to this evil disease, hemangiosarcoma? If I'm not mistaken, I believe that over the past month and a half, we have lost about 12 of them on this forum. Absolutely tragic!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*Chipper26 so, so, so sorry for your loss*

I met a lady, we moved around same time in the area and we met walking puppies. Her dog was a week older than mine but small breed. We would phone each other and go for a walk every night for years. We became friends. Last three years Buddy had a lots of health issues, surgeries on both knees in one year, my friend did not call for weeks to ask about Buddy. Sometimes I cried about it, thinking if it would be her dog I would phoned every day. As much I tried to protect him it was just happening. You name it Buddy got it, sore paws, ear infection, hot spots... My daughter told me so many times I care more about Buddy than about anything in the world. When Buddy was gone I phoned my friend within couple hours, I thought she would understood, she lost one dog a year before we met, she would comfort me in these hard moments. And then she phoned me for the first time 4 weeks later and when I started crying she said "oh ..... for God sake did you ask for help". I just cried, I wanted to say that's what are friends for.
Then, I though she might be right, I started looking on the internet to see is it ok to feel like I feel, and found you and Selka's mom, General's, Sophie's, Taz's, Bailey's, Sonora's mom, Snobear's and Smooch's mom, and Sadie's mom, and Tasha's mom, and Golda's and PrincessDi's mom, and Teddy's. Tucker's, Reno's, Ralph's, Riley's, Rusty's, Cookie's mom, and so many others who are feeling the same way about their 4 legged friends they lost. I cry a lot when I visit this site, but it makes me feel better knowing somebody understands and I am not alone.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Buddy's Mom Forever*

*You are definitely alone!* Some people are VERY unfortunate. They never know or are capable of feeling unconditional love. The flip side of that is that it is very hard to loose our kids. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Buddy. We are here for you when you need us.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I met a lady, we moved around same time in the area and we met walking puppies. Her dog was a week older than mine but small breed. We would phone each other and go for a walk every night for years. We became friends. Last three years Buddy had a lots of health issues, surgeries on both knees in one year, my friend did not call for weeks to ask about Buddy. Sometimes I cried about it, thinking if it would be her dog I would phoned every day. As much I tried to protect him it was just happening. You name it Buddy got it, sore paws, ear infection, hot spots... My daughter told me so many times I care more about Buddy than about anything in the world. When Buddy was gone I phoned my friend within couple hours, I thought she would understood, she lost one dog a year before we met, she would comfort me in these hard moments. And then she phoned me for the first time 4 weeks later and when I started crying she said "oh ..... for God sake did you ask for help". I just cried, I wanted to say that's what are friends for.
> Then, I though she might be right, I started looking on the internet to see is it ok to feel like I feel, and found you and Selka's mom, General's, Sophie's, Taz's, Bailey's, Sonora's mom, Snobear's and Smooch's mom, and Sadie's mom, and Tasha's mom, and Golda's and PrincessDi's mom, and Teddy's. Tucker's, Reno's, Ralph's, Riley's, Rusty's, Cookie's mom, and so many others who are feeling the same way about their 4 legged friends they lost. I cry a lot when I visit this site, but it makes me feel better knowing somebody understands and I am not alone.


----------



## Chipper26 (Jun 19, 2011)

Buddy's Mom,

Some people don't get it because they don't have that type of relationship with their animals. And actually, I don't think I completely understood the pain of losing a beloved animal until I lost Chipper. I know I wasn't as understanding with friends who've lost pets in the past because, even though I loved my dog so much, I couldn't empathize as well because I'd never been in that position. I'm kind of ashamed of that now. I shouldn't have to go through something similar to understand as friend in need. I need to work harder at understanding other's pain and being there for them.

Maybe this is a great lesson I'm learning from Chipper's death. I'm still learning from him and he's still changing my life even from beyond.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chipper26*

I, too, totally agree with you that the pain of losing them is worth going through because of all the love and devotion they give us all of their lives.
My Hubby and I lost two dogs last year, suddenly, they were best buddies.
We immediately got Tucker and Tonka and even though they will never replace our Snobear and Smooch, they sure do help and we now have a lifelong, loving, relationship with another two canines.
Dogs are definitely a BLESSING TO HUMANS!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chipper. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved golden family member. I am glad you have a puppy to cuddle and help you grieve. Looking forward to pictures of both your pups.


----------

